# 'Blindness my Story'. Four .gifs



## petdan (Sep 27, 2016)

Today, 15th October, is White Cane Day, so over the next few days I'll display several works with that theme of blindness.

The blind lady is learning to find the way with her cane: she's very unsure at first, but gradually becomes more confident. 

 
 

The .gifs were made from this video: 



 .


----------

